# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Show me your bubbles!!



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

All these pics ore in tanks with DIY CO2

Show me your bubbles!!

















I'm doing better with Sunset Hygro 









This poor little guy has gone through two melt downs. I think here might make it now.
I hope so. I have a new 75gal. to make his new home when he gets alittle bigger.









Show me your bubbles!!

Hawk

Trust But Verify Â«*Â»Â®


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

All these pics ore in tanks with DIY CO2

Show me your bubbles!!

















I'm doing better with Sunset Hygro 









This poor little guy has gone through two melt downs. I think here might make it now.
I hope so. I have a new 75gal. to make his new home when he gets alittle bigger.









Show me your bubbles!!

Hawk

Trust But Verify Â«*Â»Â®


----------



## jpmtotoro (Feb 13, 2003)

hold on, let me go throw a fizz stone under my plants... ;-)


----------



## otherguy (Feb 2, 2003)

Im with you there jp, lol, let me go get my airstone









Brandon

75gallon tank, wetdry filter, pressurized co2 with controller, uv, flourite substrate, 220watts lighting


----------



## 2la (Feb 3, 2003)

DIY conditions only? Here are a few from before I set up my pressurized system. Geez, I've posted a lot of pictures today...


----------



## h317 (Feb 2, 2003)

Pictures of my tank


----------



## Birgit & Wolfgang (Feb 5, 2003)

I must admit it is a pressurized system!

www.naturaquarium.at
view some of our pictures


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Wow, that must be a hell of a camera you got Birgit! Birgit and Wolfgang get first prize for the best bubble picture!









Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## Birgit & Wolfgang (Feb 5, 2003)

Oh, thanks!
Actually this is just Canon Powershot G2 with macro lenses.

I cannot wait to take pics with the new Medium format. Unfortunately the extension tubes are so expensive, and my tank is not ready yet!

www.naturaquarium.at
view some of our pictures


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Ekim,

I love that picture of your apisto peeking out from under the leaf. What species is it?

Proverbs 3:7-8


----------



## 2la (Feb 3, 2003)

Phil, is your question directed at me rather than Mike? Just in case it is, the apisto is bitaeniata. It's an even better picture if you can ignore the horrendous green spot algae (which is mostly gone thanks to a rubbernose pleco).


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

2la, 
I think Phil's talking to you, I didn't post any pics!

You know how to read my screen name Huh!









Love your sig picuter BTW


----------



## 2la (Feb 3, 2003)

I'm a moderator on another board and I've learned to decipher a lot of codenames. I think I've referred to you as "Mike" once before you might have missed it. Anyways, I figured as much that Phil was referring to my picture, but I'd prefer to double-check since I can be a space cadet sometimes...


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

DOH! Sorry 2la, I'm a dope.







Thanks for the ID. I've got a trio of bits in my tank and I thought it looked familiar but wanted to make sure. Some species are so similar...yours are awfully cute.

Proverbs 3:7-8


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Tula, I like your sig too, very cool!









Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## 2la (Feb 3, 2003)

Thanks, Robert. Nanochromis transvestitus female, in case anybody's wondering. Here's the full pic (forgive my digressions)--very hard to get a good pic of this timid but aggressive girl!


----------



## AndyL (Jun 5, 2004)

I _tried_ one of my crypts had some nice pearling going on... I need a new camera!

Andy

Andy L

Man created Planted Fish tanks, God created algae.


----------



## h317 (Feb 2, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Birgit & Wolfgang:
> http://www.naturaquarium.at/pictures/ricciamacro.jpg
> ...


Mine is a pressurized system too but I get bubbles from my algae only







Have you heard this old saying before: "It's the indian, not the arrow"?

















Pictures of my tank


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

LOL! I've got a snail with algae on it's shell that pearls. I'll see if I can get a pic of that...it's hysterical...oh, the irony.

Proverbs 3:7-8


----------

